# Hardcore Snows vs GHG Snows



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

I hunt over GHG's but I'm curious about how the hardcore snows are. I know they are more $ but I think they look awsome. I was just wondering if anyone has done some comparing and field testing. Do the Hardcores motion stakes match up to GHGs. Do they work better? Just looking for some feed back.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

The motion of the GHG is not replacable in my onpinion. I have 35 dozen GHG and love the motion they give. I don't belive that the hardcore's really give alot of motion. I will be willing to admit that the hardcores definately have a better look to them, but in my opinion and I have hunted with both they just don't hold up as well as the GHG. Just my .02


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I never had hardcore snows but had hardcore lessers and honkers and they haven't held up to the abuse my ghg snows have. I throw them in a pile when i'm done and into a big two man decoy bag in the trailer until the next hunt and they still look good, i babied my hardcore lessers and they didn't look as good. I'd say ghg for the motion and durablility.


----------



## westcst1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I have 25 dozen HC Snows 05 series the white is molded into the plastic so no paint issues there, motion sytsem is non existent, but when I replaced it with the Decoy Dancer system they have great movement.

I have the GHG FFD Lessers and am very impressed with the motion system on them and that they have held up well this season paint and flocking as good as when they were unboxed.

I didn't get the GHG Snows because they were painted and the fact I use my snow decoys hard and didn't want to chance paint issues from my lack of care.

HC 06 Snows are black plastic painted white and if I were to buy any new snows would defineately go with the GHG's because of the motion system, and that the haven't seemed to have had the paint issues the HC has had.

I would like to see GHG come out with a white molded plastic one piece snow decoy and I think they would corner the full body market.

Just my .02 cents worth


----------



## Matt_Rodgers (Aug 8, 2006)

The 06 hardcores are not black painted plastic...There was one batch where they screwed up and used that configuration and are now trying to sell them very cheap...Go talk to Jim Jones if you are interested...I have 15 dozen of the 06's and they are white plastic and are not painted and look great if you ask me...Im getting ready to paint them with the UV pain before our CO season.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I havent hunted over hardcore snows...but based on the way my hardcore honkers went im staying away. We will be running a minimum of 50 dozen avery full bodies this spring...can throw them around darn near like a bigfoot and they dont take much space.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I havent hunted over hardcore snows...but based on the way my hardcore honkers went im staying away. We will be running a minimum of 50 dozen avery full bodies this spring...can throw them around darn near like a bigfoot and they dont take much space.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I love how everybody is going to fullbodies after that spread that was in DU.

It's called hook,line and sinker... HAHAHA 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

GB3 your right about that.. but through MY experinces using even 14 dozen last fall we landed flocks and consistantly finished them in closer then we ever did over socks. Im not saying your going to kill many more geese over full bodies..but I think they will be more in your face.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

fall and spring snows are two different things. socks will work just as effective 95% of the time full bodies will. in two or three years everybody will be getting rid of the full bodies because of huge hassel of putting them out day after day. avery has every one right were they want them. its funny how they never talk about half the other days they were in the field.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

GooseBuster3 said:


> I love how everybody is going to fullbodies after that spread that was in DU.
> 
> It's called hook,line and sinker... HAHAHA
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I gotta agree with that.

The money put into those is really insane. I would love to have a spread of 1000 Avery FBs and also would love to snap my fingers and they are all placed. The time to put those out is rediculous. Only putting out a couple dozen takes forever!


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

GooseBuster3 said:


> I love how everybody is going to fullbodies after that spread that was in DU.
> 
> It's called hook,line and sinker... HAHAHA
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I know, everyone keep using windsocks. The fullbodies don't work at all. :roll:


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeah I dunno but I think those texas rags are just as effective as ever Goose get out the 2000 flat rags.


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

i hope everyone gose FB...u guys just send me ur socks and i will keep on keepn on :sniper:


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Yea fullbodies are way too much work. If I were all of you I wouldn't buy them  
To be completely honest with you 2 guys can set out about 400 of them in a little more than an hour. It goes really quick.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Back on Topic.....

Hardcore Snows Vs. GHG Snows

We've got enough "socks vs. fullbodies" already.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

Jim Jones has been selling new hardcore snows for one hell of a deal on e-bay for the past few months. We have been somewhat tempted by this cheap price, but after reading this form it sounds like these are botched decoys because they have a black mold instead of white mold like the GHG. Jim Jones is claiming that they are trying to do a special promotion to so people will do the same thing that Avery did this spring with hardcore. I asked the guy if these decoys have a white mold or black mold and he has yet to reply to me so I would imagine he just doesnt want to answer my question. I am glad we didnt sucker for the hardcores.

I was in sheels the other day and the hardcore canada decoys were already scratched up before they even left the store.

Putting all these facts together I would never by hardcore decoys.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I don't think that Jim Jones is trying to sucker anybody into buying the hardcores. Yes they are molded in black, but there isn't anything wrong with them because of that. Im almost positive that even the avery snows are molded in a different color other than white. They are running the same deal on Huntingsnows.com. Don't jump to conclusions thats how people get bad reps. I bought a bunch of averys from Jim this fall and I can almost guarantee you he isn't trying to scam you.


----------



## Matt_Rodgers (Aug 8, 2006)

Agreed GH21, Jim Jones told me over the phone they were botched castings that were painted white and are priced to sell...If you are ok with touching them up every once in awhile you will be fine...When I look at the hardcores and GHG close-up, to me their is only one choice and that is the HC's. I am mounting about 7 dozen on the avery motion decoys this year and all are painted with the UV paint...It should kill geese! If you could put the GHG motion on the HC dekes you would have a winner...Im just doing that the hard way!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I like the hardcore body shapes better but its hard to beat ghg's motion and i really like the fact that they have juvie decoys as well.


----------



## bird crumpler (Mar 28, 2006)

I say greenhead gear full bodies all the way man
:beer:


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

The motion is next to none


----------

